# Mango Tree in Parking Lot



## mtorres77 (May 21, 2002)

New member!

We have a Mango tree at our parking lot; and we have many winshields broken every month.

Do anyone know of any product that can "inmunize" or elimitate the production of mangoes from the tree?

Please, Help!!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 21, 2002)

Have we met before?  

Florel is the only option. unless you want to hire some people to pick them.


----------



## treeclimber165 (May 21, 2002)

As John said, Florel is about your only option. It is available through many suppliers including Sherrill Arborist Supply. They are a main sponsor of this site, and a darn good company to deal with. Click on their banner, or call them on the phone. Someone there can tell you more about application, cost, etc.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 23, 2002)

I got some SuckerStoper RTU from my dealer (Dude, ya gotta fix me up!). The last bottle too. He said he's been trying to contact Monteray and they arer not answering phones and the fax is answeing as voicemail.


----------

